# MD board has died?



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nobody is posting anymore. You don't have to be in the WBB to post MD fishing results in the MD/DE board. Come on, who went fishing this weekend and with what results?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll get things rolling. The bite has slowed greatly at the bulkhead. This means you catch a lot less fish. For those who don't enjoy all the little sea bass, that's actually a good thing. This cold weather should drive them out and leave us with nothing but frosted fingers and tog.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I posted a 3 part report in the boating section if anyone is interested. Not in Maryland though. Went back to California to visit family, and went fishing a few times too.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Nobody is posting anymore. You don't have to be in the WBB to post MD fishing results in the MD/DE board. Come on, who went fishing this weekend and with what results?


Husky you have got to remember that from last wed
the tri- states (md/va/de) had 3.5 days of constant rain. then on sat-sun the wind was a factor.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> Husky you have got to remember that from last wed
> the tri- states (md/va/de) had 3.5 days of constant rain. then on sat-sun the wind was a factor.


I agree  
Most boards are pretty quiet now but just wait I am sure things will heat up again ..


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> Husky you have got to remember that from last wed
> the tri- states (md/va/de) had 3.5 days of constant rain. then on sat-sun the wind was a factor.


you weren't the only ones... down here in SE NC we had the same rain and wind... if Monday wasn't my house mouse days I'd be out there... will hit it tomorrow...


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Here's a report for ya*

Fished Matapeake on sunday morning. I caught wind....wind...and more wind. the only fish over the rail during a 6 hour period were two...count them 2 perch that were too small to even make fish chips....lol


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, the board seemed pretty slow last week as well. Well, besides the WBB's private discussions. Has the board become their personal IM tool?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Not to worry Husky ... once the fishing changes from small/med blues to bruiser blues and the striped ones, the board will heat up again


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i should be out a few times this week and will report back


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the MD/DE board is one of the most active ones with the most comraderie. A lost of the guys know one another, and we are always happy to meet other P&Sers. 

I think the rain the last couple days and into the weekend killed the mass influx of reports. 

You know the standard schedule:

Talk chit all week, make jokes, make fun of one another. Board is electric.

Fish the weekend . . . board is dead.

Come back to work Monday and slack off, reading all the weekend reports and beginning to talk chit to each other/make plans for the upcoming week. The weather screwed up the whole schedule.

I think I'll hit up KN or the Peake one of these chilly willy nights.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

As you look back there is the main group of folks that post on the MD/DE board and they contribute to all the reports from the Western Chesbay to Delaware.. 

A ton of lurkers and fishermen wanna be's.. 123... And the occasional oldie comes out of the woodworks... Folks are busy keep'n the home 20 together and bills paid so ain't much time fo fis'n....

Take a break, get out, wet a line and attempt to catch some feesh... make a report so we can rag on ya and say wth ya been... 

Fall run is near... temps drop a few more degrees and get ready folks it's gonna be party time...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Desperado said:


> I posted a 3 part report in the boating section if anyone is interested. Not in Maryland though. Went back to California to visit family, and went fishing a few times too.


And some mighty fine posts they were. Some of those pictures were absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Cowgirl! just make sure you let me know when you're going to AI... I need to meet the over brown,Short, big head, Chit talker on this board.. 




Huntsman said:


> As you look back there is the main group of folks that post on the MD/DE board and they contribute to all the reports from the Western Chesbay to Delaware..
> 
> A ton of lurkers and fishermen wanna be's.. 123... And the occasional oldie comes out of the woodworks... Folks are busy keep'n the home 20 together and bills paid so ain't much time fo fis'n....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*November 17th*



kmw21230 said:


> ...just make sure you let me know when you're going to AI...


I'll be at the beach with Husky on the 17th in the early AM... If you decide to go and meet us there, bring your new AFAW rod! I will probably be building a new heaver this Winter and the BB is on the top of my list along with the Lami 1502..

Thanks 

Sandcrab


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Hey Cowgirl! just make sure you let me know when you're going to AI... I need to meet the over brown,Short, big head, Chit talker on this board..


Now why we gotta get personal.. Catch one striper and yung padawan raises his status to "Fish Master"...It should read hair cut master..man when the last time you had a shapeup...










__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL, Cowgirl, I must say you are a funny guy! Your boy Wood told me you were funny so I should have known better. I must say you are the master of quick responses, but that's about all you excel in.LOL. Who would of known that one of CDL's students would become an icon of P&S. Whomever said stumpy guys could'nt keep up with the big boys doesn't know u! u are my hero!!

Thanks for being so concerned about my hair! Would you like to suggest anything else.... Maybe a pumpkin body wash or a cucumber facial scrub!!! 



Huntsman said:


> Now why we gotta get personal.. Catch one striper and yung padawan raises his status to "Fish Master"...It should read hair cut master..man when the last time you had a shapeup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> stuff... Who would of known that one of CDL's students would become an icon of P&S. ... more stuff




Ok, who's bringing the first aid kit? 

opcorn:
.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Unfortunately I have not been fishing in a long time. It pains my heart... I believe there is a direct correlation between the number of reports I post and the number of times I go fishing. It's just a hypothesis though. I have to put it through the scientific method. I don't have many reports since I am relatively new but I like to post everything I can. Even if I get skunked. At least someone will get a good laugh at my expense. Work has been hectic for me lately. I have all sorts of "Developmental Assignments". I believe thats code for "Hey, lets get this schmuck to do this work and not pay him what he deserves".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What the!!!!

I leave you guys alone for a couple weeks and all the sudden H&K are going at it again and Husky is getting withdrawal from the lack of WBB reports. Check out the Florida board if you want to read my weekly report. 

What's this I hear about Huntsman being a student of CDL. opcorn: We're gonna need more than a first aid kit!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry, but just haven't been able to get out for the past month and a half. When I get out, I'll post. FB, hope you're having fun on vacation!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Help me out, CDL =?
Center for Distributed learning?
Commercial drivers license?
California digital library?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Help me out, CDL =?
> Center for Distributed learning?
> Commercial drivers license?
> California digital library?


Not knowing if you are joking or not but in case you _really_ don't know CDL stands for "Cast Daddy L", a current ?? / former member of P&S that used to give casting clinics around the area. It is also rumored that CDL is Hunstman's father


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh-no, not again....!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

oh yeah, I forgot all about old cast daddy L. Hey, I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> Sorry, but just haven't been able to get out for the past month and a half. When I get out, I'll post. FB, hope you're having fun on vacation!!


Hey Chumpy,
Having a great time here in Florida. The kids are really enjoying it. I'm on the way out the door to visit Sea World, so I should have a pretty good time today.

CDL is Huntsman's dad???  No way........ Well, maybe........ I can see a slight resemblance........ but if that's the case, then French must also be CDL's son. Which would make French and Huntsy brothers!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

uh...er...fishbait...you know you can't take your rod into SeaWorld, right?
have a wonderful time, enjoying the FL reports, too!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> uh...er...fishbait...you know you can't take your rod into SeaWorld, right?
> have a wonderful time, enjoying the FL reports, too!


What's the citation size for killer whales?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

chump said:


> What's the citation size for killer whales?


About $1000 and 90 days.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> LOL, Cowgirl, I must say you are a funny guy! Your boy Wood told me you were funny so I should have known better. I must say you are the master of quick responses, but that's about all you excel in.LOL. Who would of known that one of CDL's students would become an icon of P&S. Whomever said stumpy guys could'nt keep up with the big boys doesn't know u! u are my hero!!
> 
> Thanks for being so concerned about my hair! Would you like to suggest anything else.... Maybe a pumpkin body wash or a cucumber facial scrub!!!


OH HELL NO CLEATUS!!!! I know you didn't go there in regards to that loser... Funny though that you mention Wood (one of L's fresh water hangin patna's)... u two must hang out a lot to include fw fis'n w/ fatdaddyl... 

Nvr concerned about irrelevant people just thought I'd give you a pointer...figured since you can't fish you may as well try to clean yourself up for public appearances... but h3ll you can't clean up ugly...



cygnus-x1 said:


> .... It is also rumored that CDL is Hunstman's father


Man, can't believe you went there on that one... also heard CDL gave you your first lesson on RT50 bridge using a skinflute

And Fishbait... lol, if French and I are brothers you betta make sure Shamo doesn't try and take you back home...

Bubba you know betta...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> And Fishbait... lol, if French and I are brothers you betta make sure Shamo doesn't try and take you back home...


Oh no he didn't! Did he just go there? Yep, he went there!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Now Huntzy dont be mad.... we can't pick our parents... Once we grow up we make our own paths.. You don't have to be like your daddy.....



Huntsman said:


> OH HELL NO CLEATUS!!!! I know you didn't go there in regards to that loser... Funny though that you mention Wood (one of L's fresh water hangin patna's)... u two must hang out a lot to include fw fis'n w/ fatdaddyl...
> 
> Nvr concerned about irrelevant people just thought I'd give you a pointer...figured since you can't fish you may as well try to clean yourself up for public appearances... but h3ll you can't clean up ugly...
> 
> ...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, this is getting old. Where's the sleeping smilee?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Wow, this is getting old. Where's the sleeping smilee?


Yeah, old like Tunafish


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

bivalvebill said:


> Yeah, old like Tunafish


Wow! Look what the cat drug in  Happy belated birthday my friend!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dang boys, where ya been? Let's hit AI this winter together!!!!


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Husky, 

I did post. That's just how tough the weekend was. . Busy this weekend and going to MB, SC the following weekend. Might make it back to the bulkhead 17 or 24. Next time you guys move we'll go with you instead of staying there and feeding the lead monster! lol :fishing: In case you forgot, our report, Friday night got soaked, caught on TB rock. Ton of seabass and 3 TB Tog Saturday. Partner got a couple huge Toadies! Greg


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, you posted. Good job! I'm just trying to stir the pot and increase traffic on a slow week.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Wow, this is getting old. Where's the sleeping smilee?


LOL..very much so that's why that last comment doesn't even deserve a response.. know me and know I don't take to being compared or thought of immulating anything that resembles fat, obnoxious or chronic flatulation of the mouth disease...hehehehehe... 

FNC and the tru WBB crew looking fwd to the fall AI run as well...looks like Nov is here and the cool down has begun when we set'n the rendezvous date for AI????

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Let's do this thing. Thinkin' the end of November, I'm out the next couple weeks, FB is in FL, Oki is . . . Oki  Don't get me started on the Mouth of the WBB (French/AK/Husky) 

I'll get something together, I wanna see how much you've changed since you went south . . . maybe the relaxed atmosphere down there slowed down the flow from yo mouth  LOL 

P.S. I'll bring my clippers so you can give me a "shape up" . . . 2 on the sides, faded in, thinkin' I'll mix it up this year, go old school and you can give me one of them designs on the back.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> ...Don't get me started on the Mouth of the WBB (French/_AK_/Husky)


Now just what's _that_ supposed to mean?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Dang boys, where ya been? Let's hit AI this winter together!!!!


that ai thing might be a possibility I'll keep you posted


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That duck killin' business must keep ya pretty busy dude. You gonna score me one of them . . . sans buckshot?  Let me know brutha, we'll hit it together . . . uh, AI, we'll hit AI together. :redface:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

There is now a weight limit on the beaches at AI, after a couple of you guys go there the beach will be at it's limit. I bet the MD board far out weighs all the other states combined.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, random  Hey, how'd them softies work out for ya?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Let's do this thing. Thinkin' the end of November.....


Will be in the OBX end of November so no go for me around that time... I'm sure we'll get together sometime either before that or before christmas... The stripers action should be pretty constant by thanksgiving so you may see me just before or sometime before x-mas... 

I'll get w/ ya ahead of time so we all can get together and hunt for some feeshh.... 

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The softies were nailed about 15 seconds after they hit the water right next to live bunker and jigged spoons that were ignored. Thanks.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> There is now a weight limit on the beaches at AI, after a couple of you guys go there the beach will be at it's limit. I bet the MD board far out weighs all the other states combined.


Considering that to be the case you betta leave the old other half (or two halves) at home so as not to sink the Durango...
__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Considering that to be the case you betta leave the old other half (or two halves) at home so as not to sink the Durango...
> __________________


You go to AI, I'll keep your wife warm for you and keep all that weight in NC.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> You go to AI, I'll keep your wife warm for you and keep all that weight in NC.


No problem your ole lady has all ready reserved our room.. Manage' trois.. she said she luvs threesomes...

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me, it'll take three guys to keep your big ole wife warm and satisfied. Where did you leave the blender?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Thanks for reminding me, it'll take three guys to keep your big ole wife warm and satisfied. Where did you leave the blender?


LOL..what a sap... that makes four cleatus..but it's all gravy I understand it's that back woods math..but on the contrary..nah better not go there... but your ole lady luvs to get them eggs scrambled...


----------

